
Show HN: Fulfilld – Your eco-friendly pantry on cruise control - dinhlily
http://www.BeFulfilld.com
======
dinhlily
Not sure about you, but I decided to shop bulk after being shocked at how much
plastic and packaging a single order of groceries generated. After a few trips
to Berkeley Bowl on the weekends I realized that I like bulk items, but not
bulk shopping.

Some of my complaints: commute to bulk store, battling the weekend madness,
keeping track of the PLU#, remembering to bring and weigh containers, managing
my pantry inventory, and not to mention all of the plastic that still went
along with buying bulk.

Does anyone else feel the same way? How can the bulk shopping experience be
improved for you?

I came up with a zero waste bulk refill model, similar to the milk man service
from the olden days, but for your pantry (BeFulfild.com). The service allows
you to: 1) shop for your bulk goods online (save time + avoid the weekend
crowds), 2) schedule regularly occurring refills (put your pantry on cruise
control), 3) receive your food in reusable glass jars (more eco-friendly +
pantry looks better).

Would love to hear your thoughts and feedback.

